# Nissan DIY help



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

One day i learned about the idle air/fuel mixture screw right under the throttle plate. I messed with it and every thing seems fine but i want to know how to properly set my air and fuel mixture.! I have a 97 nissan 200sx with 1.6 gage engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need an exhaust gas analyzer to do that.


----------

